# B7 a4 rad support question



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if b7 a4 2.0t rad support is the same as the b7 s4 4.2 rad support? Thanks if these arent the same then maybe someone knows the interchange for the a4 2.0t engine


----------



## WalkerT. (May 25, 2010)

Yes they are the same support.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

this was so long ago but thanks


----------

